# High Quality Pictures



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 22, 2017)

Have some pictures that you guys might find interesting.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 22, 2017)

A B-25 pitching up after skip-bombing a Japanese ship. This was taken a second after the bomb hit the ship, a mere second before the payload went off on the deck.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 22, 2017)

Filename is pretty self-explanatory. A Japanese D3A dive-bomber that crash landed upside-down at Guam after being damaged from an Allied aircraft.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

Sweet shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 23, 2017)

Feel free to post anything of pristine quality, I've still got some more.

A ground crew member rushes to the cockpit of a burning F6F Hellcat as others look on.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 23, 2017)

A beautiful F6F-5N sits on the deck of an unidentified carrier while the engine runs.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 23, 2017)

A German pilot jumps from his FW-190 (A-model, probably) somewhere over Western Europe.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 23, 2017)

A B-26 "Marauder" has its left wing consumed in flames as it rolls in a death spiral.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 23, 2017)

A FW-190 rolls to the left in an evasive maneuver. The fate of the pilot is unknown, but I wouldn't think he got too far, considering this is from a gun camera.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2017)

these are all of the collection WWII US Air Force Photos, free Fold3 - Historical military records


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Great pics..!


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 25, 2017)

I found some more you guys might like.

3 B-17E/L bombers are escorted by what I assume are 4 P-51(D-model I would also assume.) fighters somewhere over Western Europe.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 25, 2017)

They look cold! But awesome shot!


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 25, 2017)

Most certainly, Robert, especially considering the Fortress was not pressurized.

A couple of P-40E fighters sit on the runway as a B-24 flies overhead and a crew member waves, somewhere in the Pacific theatre.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 25, 2017)

A B-17 rolls as the right wing, which is engulfed in flames, folds over the top of the bomber.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 25, 2017)

That crew had to be terrified, I have seen that or a similar photo before and always wondered if any got out.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2017)

All well-known pics, but good stuff.
The aircraft in Post #13 are B-17F models (in a cropped version of the original print), and the fighter escort are more likely to be P-47's.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification, Airframes. I was having some trouble identifying the escorts, mainly due to the cowling and the cockpit area and how it transitions into the empennage (The way it curves downwards), my first guess was that they were some Navy fighters, probably F8Fs or F6Fs, but the roundels on the Boeings are *definitely* not USN roundels, so my next best guess was P-51s or P-47s.

A B-26 "Marauder" crew stand in front of their bomber, christened "Ginger" (Or "Singer"), and chat while another crew member makes his way from under the forward-most landing gear after (presumably) checking the wheel.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks like the B-26 (9th USAAF, based in the UK) is named 'Dinger'. The crewman is exiting the aircraft via the main hatch in the nose wheel well.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification once again, Airframes. I'm not too old (16), so thank you for helping me to sort these images out. I notice that you're a pretty notable member, I'm pretty new myself, but I hope to be spending a lot of time on this site. Once again, thanks for helping with the pictures, it means a lot to me.

A B-24 "Liberator" puffs out con-trails as it soars above (Considering the con-trails) Western Europe. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forums, and glad to help out.
I'm now officially and 'Old git', so I've had the opportunity to learn a bit over the years !
Can't quite make out the unit markings on that B-24, but I'm guessing it's from 15th USAAF, based in Italy. If so, then it's probably over, or heading to or from, southern Germany, Austria, or the then Czecheslovakia area.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 25, 2017)

Here's a good one.

Lt. Quentin C. Aansenson of the 366th FG of the 9th Airforce walks away from his P-47D (Coded A8-J) named "Topsy" that was crash landed at A-1 after being hit by flak over Vire, France.

Airframe, are there any aerial warfare documentaries you would recommend? I've been wanting to find some good ones relating to the Western Front and the Mediterranean that focuses more on the Allies but I've been finding few results.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 28, 2017)

Two B-25s perform a low fly-by of a runway.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 28, 2017)

Several B-17 bombers fly high over Western Europe.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 2, 2017)

Memphisbelle238 said:


> A couple of P-40E fighters sit on the runway as a B-24 flies overhead and a crew member waves, somewhere in the Pacific theatre.


Make that CBI. I've seen this picture before. IIRC, the caption was: "Somewhere in China". I think it was in a chapter about flying the "hump". B-24s and C-87s hauled in a lot of the fuel, ordnance, and supplies that kept China going after the Burma Road was lost.
Cheers
Wes


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Mar 5, 2017)

Four P-51D fighters fly off the right wing of a B-17.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2017)

Post #27. The B-17s are out of Ridgewell, and still over the UK.
Post # 30 That's a B-29 'Superfortress'.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2017)

Memphisbelle238 said:


> Four P-51D fighters fly off the right wing of a B-17.



B-29 not a B-17...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 6, 2017)

Notice the tail guns on the B-17's in post 27. Look like a single gun, and the barrel appears to be bigger than the .50s in the other turrets.
Possible 20mm ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2017)

Nope, it's just the camera angle and lighting. This is one of a series of colour shots taken of this formation from Ridgewell, where the formation can be viewed from both sides. Armament is standard B-17G, with the tail guns having the extensions for the flash suppressors.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Mar 6, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Post #27. The B-17s are out of Ridgewell, and still over the UK.
> Post # 30 That's a B-29 'Superfortress'.





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> B-29 not a B-17...



Thank you for the clarification, guys.

I was identifying the aircraft by wing shape and engine spacing instead of the actual engine itself. I really made myself out as a fool in that post! 

Close-up, in-flight view of a Douglas SBD Dauntless piloted by American Lt. George Glacken (left) with his gunner Leo Boulanger, near New Guinea, early April, 1944.


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Mar 7, 2017)

A Fw-190 (I'd say A-model, but considering my previous mis-calculations I'd take my guess with a grain of salt.) rolling left in a combat turn. Judging by the angle and position of this picture, I'd say the pilot probably didn't remain in the sky for too long afterwards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2017)

Memphisbelle238 said:


> Thank you for the clarification, guys.
> 
> I was identifying the aircraft by wing shape and engine spacing instead of the actual engine itself. I really made myself out as a fool in that post!
> 
> Close-up, in-flight view of a Douglas SBD Dauntless piloted by American Lt. George Glacken (left) with his gunner Leo Boulanger, near New Guinea, early April, 1944.



No worries. That does not make you a fool.

This forum is a place to learn things. If you are doing that, then you are doing good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 7, 2017)

Memphisbelle238 said:


> A Fw-190 (I'd say A-model, but considering my previous mis-calculations I'd take my guess with a grain of salt.) rolling left in a combat turn. Judging by the angle and position of this picture, I'd say the pilot probably didn't remain in the sky for too long afterwards.


There's something big right in front of the left horizontal stabilizer. The bailing out pilot maybe ?
But it looks like the cockpit canopy is still there.
That's one frame from a gun camera film, there should be several more stills from the sequence.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 7, 2017)

Memphisbelle238 said:


> A Fw-190 (I'd say A-model, but considering my previous mis-calculations I'd take my guess with a grain of salt.) rolling left in a combat turn. Judging by the angle and position of this picture, I'd say the pilot probably didn't remain in the sky for too long afterwards.


It's hard to tell for sure, but it looks like he's already taking hits and shedding pieces. Looks like gun camera footage. I'd give him at most about three more seconds.


----------

